# Dobok Pics



## Greg King (May 11, 2007)

Pics of my sons new dobok , i will post promotion pics as soon
as i get them uploaded.....Enjoy

http://http://s207.photobucket.com/albums/bb222/Kyukido/?action=view&current


----------



## Kacey (May 11, 2007)

Great pics!  Your son's not the least bit happy about that dobok, is he?  :lol:


----------



## mjd (May 11, 2007)

Very nice Dobohk, cool design:uhyeah:


----------



## Laurentkd (May 11, 2007)

is the back embroidered??
even if it is not, it looks very cool!
thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Klassh (May 11, 2007)

Whoa, all we get is a lousy black trim along the bottom of our jacket..


----------



## Greg King (May 11, 2007)

Yes it is completely embroidered.I think thats why i like it so much 


lets see some of the other interesting doboks out there 



Laurentkd said:


> is the back embroidered??
> even if it is not, it looks very cool!
> thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Jade Tigress (May 11, 2007)

Awesome pics! The dobok is beautiful. :asian: Thanks for posting.


----------



## Chizikunbo (May 12, 2007)

Jade Tigress said:


> Awesome pics! The dobok is beautiful. :asian: Thanks for posting.


 
Indeed...I love this dohbahk the emboridery is VERY NICE...also the cross stitched top reminds me of the old ryukyu kempo uniforms we used to have...very nice!
--josh


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2007)

Outstanding, Greg! He looks a lot happier than Master Garrison looked in his picture:ultracool  




I should say, I've known Master Garrison for a long time & consider him a friend.


----------



## IcemanSK (May 14, 2007)

This is the masters dobok from the US Chung Do Kwan Association. The gold around the collar is for masters & school owners. The master's belt has a broken gold stripe throughout the belt. We use 1 braid for every 4 years of training on the left sleeve (solid black, or black & gold for masters). Dress pants are black for instructors. There is a large white stripe on each side (with a gold accent stripe) for school owners under 4th dan. (Gold with white accent stripe) for masters. 

I post this here only because Greg invited us all to share cool doboks. I don't want to take away from Greg's son's pictures at all. This isn't a photo of me, BTW.


----------



## HKphooey (May 14, 2007)

NICE!!!  

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Greg King (May 14, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> This is the masters dobok from the US Chung Do Kwan Association. The gold around the collar is for masters & school owners. The master's belt has a broken gold stripe throughout the belt. We use 1 braid for every 4 years of training on the left sleeve (solid black, or black & gold for masters). Dress pants are black for instructors. There is a large white stripe on each side (with a gold accent stripe) for school owners under 4th dan. (Gold with white accent stripe) for masters.
> 
> I post this here only because Greg invited us all to share cool doboks. I don't want to take away from Greg's son's pictures at all. This isn't a photo of me, BTW.


 


Yes,Please share any interesting Doboks .Its nice to see what certain arts have for decor.:ultracool


----------



## Miles (May 14, 2007)

Greg, that is a pretty snazzy dobok.  Your son looks good in it!

Sorry, we just wear plain white dobok (gueps) and black collars for dans.
Miles


----------

